# General > Genealogy >  Mowats/Westerdale/ Halkirk

## flora

Hello to everyone,I have a Donaldina/Dolina Mowat  married to Donald Ross 1881 at westerdale her occupation says farmers Daughter does anyone know where the Mowats where farming her Father was William and Mother Janet Tait, Donald was a journeyman shoemaker. I would be very grateful for any information ,I think Donald came from Wick Regards Flora

----------


## phyllis ferguson

I have checked the 1861 census and found a William and Janet Mowatt aged 42 and 38 respectively living in Halkirk area. Households before and after them on the record had the address Achavarn and William was a 'Land Stewart' could this be what you are looking for?

----------


## phyllis ferguson

Ignore the above I have found Donaldina age 9. Her father William is 53 and wife Jane is 47. 2 housholds previous has the address West Tormsdale and 2 households after has the address Dalmore.



*Piece:* SCT1861/37 *Place:* Halkirk -Caithness *Enumeration District:* 7B
*Civil Parish:* Halkirk *Ecclesiastical Parish, Village or Island:* Halkirk
*Folio:* 0 *Page:* 9 *Schedule:* 42
*Address:* -
  MOWAT William Head M M 53 Farmer Caithness - Halkirk 
MOWAT Jane Wife M F 47 Farmer's Wife Caithness - Halkirk Age 47 with 41 in parentheses following 
MOWAT Isabella Dau U F 20 Farmer's Daughter Caithness - Halkirk 
MOWAT Donaldina T Dau - F 9 Scholar Caithness - Halkirk 
MCLEOD Margret Grndau - F 5 Visitor Caithness - Halkirk

----------


## flora

thank you so much Phyllis thats a great help this is the family,there was a daughter Margaret so presumablyshe married some one called mcleod hence G Daughter Margaret. I'll take a look at some maps and see if Ican pin point the place.We were up in Caithness last year but didn'thave enough information to go on so we shall return later this year hopefully this time with more info' thanks once again for your time and effort regards flora

----------


## spittalhill

Tormsdale and Dalemore are easy to find. Upstream (south) from Westerdale on the Thurso River.

----------


## flora

thanks for that Spittalhill I went on google and found Tormsdale house is this the same place?

----------


## spittalhill

If you go to www.her.highland.gov.uk, the Highland archaeological site, and enter Tormsdale in the Search box, two sites should come up - Tormsdale farmstead and Tormsdale House. The latter is in the hamlet of Westerdale, so I rather think your folk would be in one of the houses at the farmstead.

----------


## flora

Hi Spittalhill, I tried the link but it looks like it's been moved ,not to worry though I've been on Freecense and found a little more to go on in 1851 William was a farm servant living with his family at Balnatunish and in '71 he was a farmer of 73 acres but no address again, next occupants are at Upper Tongside,do you think they moved around a little or are they one and the same? thanks for your help regards Flora

----------


## spittalhill

Sorry about that! It still seems to work for me. However, if you go to the Highland Council website, www.highland.gov.uk and click on archaeology under Council Services, you should get there. Balnatunish, I think is a short distance north of Westerdale on the Thurso River, and Tongside is further north again near Loch Calder. I don't think they are the same place.

----------


## flora

thank you for that I am sure we will find it, we have a sat nav !!!!!ha! ha!  Flora

----------


## trinkie

Does anyone have connections with Mowats of Skirza and Freswick?

In particular the family of James Mowat one of the last Pentland Pilots 

Trinkie

----------


## peggy

Hi there,
Isabella Mowat was my great grandmother,Doaldinas sister. Isabella married John Sinclair in 1866 they lived at Westerdale.
The Mowats originally came from Strathernaver but were burnt out
 in the clearances they then moved to Tormsdale.
I hope this will be of help. I would be very interested in any more
information about the more modern Mowats

----------


## flora

Hi Peggy, thanks for your very interesting reply it's the first time I have heard this story.Donaldina was my husbands G Grandmother and although we have been doing the family tree for many a long year we have only got this far on the Mowat/Ross branch and now regretably there is no one left to ask we havn't come accross any of the Mowats but we live in hope.If there are stories like yours to tell then perhaps we left the best to last. Do you know of anything we can read about their particular ordeal?  If I come accross any Mowats then I will let you know, many thanks Flora

----------


## flora

Hi again been Googling and found loads to keep me busy,I found John Sinclair was a witness at Donaldina & Donalds wedding , another piece of the jigsaw found, would you know which part of Strathnaver they came from and if there are any old photo's etc' Thanks again Flora

----------


## spittalhill

A grandson of Isabella Mowat, Alastair Phillips, wrote a book of reminiscences called - "My Uncle George - The Respectable Recollections of A Backslider in a Highland Manse", in which, among other things, he recounts childhood memories of time spent at Westerdale and Tormsdale with his grandmother, Isabella and her husband, John Sinclair, the bootmaker.
I think the book is now out of print, but I was certainly able to pick up a second hand copy online. My copy was published by Pan in 1984

----------


## Scunner

A good read, especially about the procurement of a salmon for the Communion lunch.   And the mention of 'Shirley Temple' who, I think is still around in Wick, somewhere.

----------


## flora

Wow! this is great,went and googled and I can definately order the book so thats my next job,thanks for the info'.Peggy would you know who the parents of William Mowat & Janet/Jane Tait where I have lots to choose between and as I can't find any male children to the marriage I have no clues other than Donaldina who I asume was named after one of their fathers and Isabella who I think was named after Williams Mother as she (if I've got the right one) is living with William and Jane on the 1861 census as a Widow any information however small will be greatly appreciated as at the moment I am clutching at straws, regards Flora

----------


## spittalhill

According to Alastair Phillips, Isabella's family hailed from Grummore in Strathnaver, Sutherland, the same village as my own ancestors. It is well worth a visit to see the remnants of the dwellings destroyed in the Clearances.

----------


## flora

Hi Spittalhill, thanks for that I've found a great map site (not google) not only was I able to find Grunmore I also found Tormsdale and Dalemore.I see there is a graveyard at Lochnaver, are they old graves or was everything destroyed along with their homes? regards Flora

----------


## spittalhill

There are a number of burial grounds in the area - the nearest is Grumbeg. You can view photographs of all the burial grounds at www.countysutherland.co.uk, but there is a one off charge of £6.00.

----------


## iainL

Hello Spitallhill, where exactly is the Grumbeg burial ground?

----------


## spittalhill

Just a short distance from Grummore, back up the road towards Syre. There is a photo of it on undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/bettyhill/strathnaver; also on geograph.org.uk - a great site for photographs.

----------


## Mamie_2

yes  I am connected to these Mowats
but what are the dates for James please ..lol have to follow your own advice you know.

Mamie

----------


## peggy

Hi Flora,
I am happy to have been of help. My information comes from my uncle Alistairs book. I also regret the fact that I have knowone left to gather family history from. Reading one of my fathers letters to my mother during the war he mentions meeting his Mowat cousin, but that is all I know.b

----------


## peggy

I am very pleased to have been of some help, the information came from my Uncle Alistairs book, my fathers older brother. My father mentioned in a letter sent during the war to my mother that he had met his Mowat cousin perhaps in France that is all I know about the family.I hope that you will find the book interesting.I would like to trace my Sinclair family I am sure that there must be some of them still living in Caithness.

----------


## flora

thanks Spittalhill for all your information ,I had a quick look at countysutherland it looks like agreat site, Ithink I may have even found a photo of Roderick Rosses sister and other fantastic information £6-00 for a one off fee  does'nt seem bad to me Regards Flora

----------


## flora

Hi Peggy thanks for your kind reply,unfortunately the Sinclairs like the Mowats and Rosses are many  but I'm sure there are lots of folk out there ready and willing to guide you in the right direction, if you hav'nt done any research before.I have found on FREECEN in the 1871 census John & Isabella living at Strathmore road Westerdale with 3 daughters, no sons yet, John was a bootmaker like Donald Ross Donaldinas husband. Good luck and if I find any info' I'll pass it on.regards Flora

----------


## peggy

Thankyou  Spittalhill, yes he was my uncle, I spent all my holidays at Dunbeath, my grandmother also lived with him there. I have many happy memories from that time.

----------


## peggy

Thankyou Spittalhill, Yes he was my Uncle, I spent many happy holidays in Dunbeath. All the information I have about my greatgrandmother comes from my uncles book which I hope you enjoy Flora it really tells you how things were then. I have no information about the Sinclairs except that they were farmers.

----------


## peggy

I am afraid I am a complete beginner at all this, I have not got the hang of it yet, hence the doubling up of replies, sorry about that.

----------


## flora

Hi Peggy don't worry about it we all have to start somewhere I'm not that good either must be the wrinkles !!! Flora

----------


## flora

Hello to you all again , I got the book and never put it down, Ithink my favourite bit was the out of hours drinking and poor Kenny, if it happend today I'm not sure who he would sue, a great book,. Does anyone know if Alastair Phillips parents were Isabella Sinclair and James Phillips? married at Thurso !903 acording to S,P,I may as well add them to the tree as I don't seem to be getting any further back on the other line. regards Flora

----------


## peggy

Hi Flora, thanks for your kind words!I have found loads of information about the Mowats from an American site, http/www.brianjester.us/tree3/family.php?faqmid=F033   I found the site by accident, looking for the Sinclair side. If you have a problem finding it, go to Alexander Sinclair 10099 PhpGedView you will find the Mowats, its facinating going right back to the seventeen hundreds. Alistair Phillips was my Uncle, my father being the youngest brother.

----------


## flora

Hi Peggy Sorry to take so long getting back to you I wasn't getting very far with this branch so I went off in another direction. thanks for the information I did try them but was sent right back here as acording to google there was nothing else to match I did eventually get to Gedview and although I ddn't find the site you are on about I did find a lot on Brian Jester so I guess I had better just keep on trying.I hope your Sinclair tree is comming along and you havn't hit any walls yet regards Flora

----------


## david

Hi,as far as I am aware, I am currently renovating the house which John Sinclairs son traded from. His son was Alexander Sinclair. John was killed in a train accident at Scotscalder. Maybe John lived there st some point-just over the bridge at Westerdale.

----------


## david

Got some old photos as well. Mostly I think 1920-1930. One defo older showing man and wife with 3 bairns outside the house.Me thinks around 1900.

----------


## flora

Hi David, are you doing the house up for yourself to live in? did you find the pic's in the house or is it your own collection? it all sounds very exciting, I am wondering if you are on site are there any Mowat's or Ross's about. WE will be coming up to Caithness shortly and wonderd if you are on site, would you let us take a look at both house and pics' we wouldn't be any trouble Regards Flora

----------


## david

That would be no bother, though you would be best to pm me before you get here.

Regards David

----------


## flora

Hi David Thanks for your Reply, I have never sent a PM on here before how do I go about it , does it stay private?

----------


## david

Hi, just click on my name and it will give you the facility to pm. It stays private.

Best David

----------


## flora

Hi David thanks for that , I will PM you when I get a date. Regards Flora

----------


## kemnay

> Hello to everyone,I have a Donaldina/Dolina Mowat married to Donald Ross 1881 at westerdale her occupation says farmers Daughter does anyone know where the Mowats where farming her Father was William and Mother Janet Tait, Donald was a journeyman shoemaker. I would be very grateful for any information ,I think Donald came from Wick Regards Flora


Hi Flora,
My name is Carole Birnie I live in Kemnay Aberdeenshire, Donald and Dolina were my great grandparents. My grangfathers name was Roderick Ross, and my mothers name is Rhoda, who lives in Fraserburgh. I would be grateful for any information that you might have 
 regards Carole

----------


## flora

Hi Carole, Nice to hear from another family member, Roderick and Donaldina where my Husbands G Grandparents, just yesterday I tried to do a bit more searching for them, I found their tomb stone at Wick on www.gravestonephotos.com .( Donald, Donaldina, Margaret Bain Ross and cpl John ). There are other Ross's there but havn't tied them in yet i,e Roderick James died 1914 age 44 brother of Alexander John Died age 7, John Frederick, brother of Alexander J, Mary Ann died 1911age 70 Aunt of Alexander J and John Ross Father of Alexander J, so it's definately a work in progress. If You want to P.M me I'll let you have what I 'v got so far. Regards Flora.          P.S Cpl John Ross was killed in action at Broobseine Ypres.

----------


## kemnay

> Hi Carole, Nice to hear from another family member, Roderick and Donaldina where my Husbands G Grandparents, just yesterday I tried to do a bit more searching for them, I found their tomb stone at Wick on www.gravestonephotos.com .( Donald, Donaldina, Margaret Bain Ross and cpl John ). There are other Ross's there but havn't tied them in yet i,e Roderick James died 1914 age 44 brother of Alexander John Died age 7, John Frederick, brother of Alexander J, Mary Ann died 1911age 70 Aunt of Alexander J and John Ross Father of Alexander J, so it's definately a work in progress. If You want to P.M me I'll let you have what I 'v got so far. Regards Flora. P.S Cpl John Ross was killed in action at Broobseine Ypres.


 Many thanks for that I am not sure how the pm works but will have a try 

   regards carole

----------


## flora

> Many thanks for that I am not sure how the pm works but will have a try 
> 
> regards carole


 Hi Carole , sorry, but only I'm allowed  not to know, how the system works :: , apparantly you just click on my name, any way I'll send you one, regards Flora

----------

